# Händler in der Schweiz wo ?



## kollerrabi (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,
kurz und knapp 
da ich nun für länge Zeit beruflich in der Schweiz tätig sein werde, und  mich nun doch für Norco Bike´s entschieden habe, aber noch in Deutschland bin bzw wohne wollte ich mich bei einem autorisierten Händler in der Schweiz ein Rad zulegen.... 
Möchte mir das Bike vor Ort anschauen/probefahren 
Nun die Frage an euch, weiß den jemand, wo es den solche Händler gibt die auch Norco Bikes verkaufen/anbieten etc.
Ideal wäre natürlich Kanton Wallis
Ich danke euch 
Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Mai 2010)

Hi kollerabi

Hier ist der Link zu den Händlern in der Schweiz:

http://www.indiansummer.ch/norco_9271401.php

Beste Grüsse

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

